# Memorial to a Fallen Soldier



## oldman (Jul 28, 2015)

Here are three pictures of a truck with a mural painted on the side and is a memorial to the owner's brother that was killed in Afghanistan and buried in Arlington. This truck was entered in a car show that I recently attended.


----------

